# Trac-Connector in MyLyn



## Guybrush Threepwood (1. Mrz 2010)

Hi,
ich kriege es nicht hin, einen Konnektor zu Trac in MyLyn (Eclipse 3.4, Task-List) hinzuzufügen. Weiß jemand, wie das geht? Vermutlich habe ich die falsche Update-Seite. Ich bekomme immer nur Bugzilla zu sehen, wenn ich einen neuen Task Repository hinzufügen will.

Ciao und vielen Dank!


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mrz 2010)

Sag vielleicht einfach mal welchen Konnektor du haben willst 
Gut möglich das auf der Hauptupdatesite von Eclipse auch wirklich nur der Bugzilla Konnektor angeboten wird.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (2. Mrz 2010)

Ich habe die Eclipse-Installation auf 3.5 aktualisiert. Nun kann man leicht die Konnektoren nachinstallieren.

Danke!


----------



## mvitz (2. Mrz 2010)

Afaik musst du über folgende Update Site gehen:
http://download.eclipse.org/tools/mylyn/update/extras


----------

